# Farm near Leicester, Oct13



## The Wombat (Oct 23, 2013)

*Explored with MCrosbie on a day’s mooch around Leicestershire. Stopped by this place on the way to Ingarsby tunnel.
Not much history on this one, built at least before 1920, and has been empty a few years at least. Some development work has been started on this place, but obviously halted. Its pretty empty, except for the upstairs where we tragically found 2 dead owls, that obviously couldn’t escape!*
































dead owls :-(

































Due to some recent changes in my life, I’ve not been able to get out as much, so explores have been local & spontaneous.
Thanks for looking


----------



## Deranged09 (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice one mate


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 23, 2013)

stripped but very nice


----------



## fannyadams (Oct 24, 2013)

Interesting place that with lots of stories to tell no doubt. Really sad about the owls


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 24, 2013)

Nice looking building,great pics.


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for comments people


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 4, 2013)

I would love to buy something like that to do up!
Nice find..
Thanks!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Nov 5, 2013)

Really good, but such a shame about the owls - you can see where they have messed trying in vain to get out of the window....


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks stealthstar & paul



Paulytwotanks said:


> Really good, but such a shame about the owls - you can see where they have messed trying in vain to get out of the window....



Yeah the upstairs was pretty airtight... so the owls were tragically doomed!


----------



## krela (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks like someone closed a window while they were roosting.


----------

